# Removing commercials



## Lidin (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am sure there has been alot of discussion about this, and I searched and have read alot, but most of the discussions have gone way over my head. Is there a simple way to remove commercials from my tivo recording before I burn them onto a DVD?

I used to have some software from the tivo site that allowed me to edit the downloaded files and burn them onto a dvd. It was the saddest day of my life when my hard drive failed and I lost that software.

So, what I am looking for is a replacement method. I have a bunch of files already downloaded to my PC via tivotogo. I am looking for some kind of utility that I can use to edit these files, delete out the commercials, then burn them to the DVD.

I have Roxio V9, but it won't let me edit out the commercials. Somehow a while ago I figured out how to use Roxio to convert them to another format and I was using Windows Movie Maker to edit out the commercials, but for some unexplainable reason I can't figure out how I did that now. 

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Try VideoRedo Suite.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

VideoReDO TVSuite can edit the .tivo files and then burning to DVD is in 1 step. Although its not free, there is a free trial.


----------



## Lidin (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll give it a shot.


----------

